# Help - neighbours complaining about dog barking when left



## Annagain (23 March 2010)

Last night our neighbours complained that our dog is barking and whining the whole time when we leave her. I think some of this is an exaggeration as we've had her 4 years, the neighbours have been there 2 years and have never complained before. Previous neighbours never complained either. We also leave lots of little treats lying around so she can go looking for them and they've always been eaten so that must take some of her time. 

We don't get on with them brilliantly and I think there's a bit of tit for tat as we've had problems with our drains so the water board have been there at all hours (commual drains and we're the only ones doing anything abut getting them sorted, but they blame us for being disturbed - you see the sort of people we're dealing with). Our neighbours the other side who we get on with well told us when we first had her(before complaining neighbours lived there) that she was doing it but she stopped after about a month. 

OH works shifts, so she's not left on her own that often - only when he's on a day shift (2 days out of 10) or if whoever is with her in the day pops out for an hour or two to the gym or farm etc. She's walked before she's left and she's very rarely on her own more than about 3-4 hours as my parents pick her up and take her to their house if she's going to be there any longer than that. She's never barking when we get home or when my parents pick her up. Whenever we get home she's very excited but we ignore her until she's calmed down and only then say hello. When we're with her she's brilliantly behaved and only very rarely barks, but she is quite clingy - and can open doors and jump over baby gates (even if they're half way up the stairs) to get to us. The whole drain thing has meant that for the past week we've had people in and out of our garden when we haven't been there and I don't know if this has unsettled her. The guy came round last night after OH had popped to the shop for 15 mins - he could hear her barking when he got home but he's not heard it before so I don't know if she does it to begin with and then settles.

Anybody with any ideas what we can do - other than move, which we're planning anyway! Have read blackcob's post below and might try the dictaphone thing to find out what's going on.


----------



## MyBoyChe (24 March 2010)

Not sure I can be any help but my Mum (who is in her 70"s) had a similar problem a couple of years ago.  In her case we think it was triggered when Mum put a new garden wall up which they didnt like.  First Mum knew was when the environmental health rang her up to say there had been a complaint!!  Now Mum is not in the best of health and only goes out for a couple of hours at a time and only once or twice a week to the shops so the disturbance was minimal but neighbours said noise was disturbing their sleep (they work shifts).  Neighbours were asked to keep a log of the noise, I advised Mum to note down every time she left the house so that records could be double checked.  Environmental man came to see Mum and advised her that the very worst scenario was that the dog would be taken away, talk about an over reaction.  However before that could happen, the council would put noise recording equipment in the neighbours house and both parties would be offered mediation, if the neighbours refused to take part the council would refuse to take any further action.  Although Mum and the neighbours no longer talk, (it should be mentioned here, that this couple are quite new to the village and have not settled in with the locals very well) we have not heard any more about it.  I suggested to Mum that rather than leave Sam with the whole house when she goes out she should shut him in the kitchen, the furthest room from the neighbours wall and leave a radio on for him, he is a rescue dog and formed a close bond with Mum, he suffered separation anxiety when she left him alone but after 4 years together he is a much more settled little chap.  
I do hope you are able to work something out, I do know how worrying this can be.


----------



## harkback (24 March 2010)

Friends had a similar situation, their property has large gardens surrounding the house but the closest neighbour has launched all kinds of complaints about their dogs.  As well as getting the council involved they also called the RSPCA saying the dogs were stressed and frantic.   Solution - they installed covert cctv cameras and recorded everything for 3m months unbeknown to the neighbours.  Turned out the neighbours were actually coming around and knocking on doors, windows, anything to get the dogs riled up, 4 of the dogs are in kennels and again they were rattling the runs and working them up.


----------



## teddybearhaffy (24 March 2010)

annagain said:



			Have read blackcob's post below and might try the dictaphone thing to find out what's going on.
		
Click to expand...

 That sounds a good idea, as it's impossible to know how much noise dogs make when left alone! just because you dont hear anything on arriving, doesn't mean they've been quiet the whole time! & then if neighbours complain again & you have proof of "quiet dog" recording, Bingo, you know they're only being  ars*holes  ;-)


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (24 March 2010)

Just to add a different perspective. I lived next door to a couple who had a dog, it too would howl and bark when left. I liked the couple and i just never said anything, i offered to take the dog out during the day for them which they were really greatful for. But it did drive me mad, i worked at home at the time so it was unavoidable. It wasn't constant but even every half hour or so for 5 mins would drive you mad.  But what is the soloution? you both have to work, doubt your neighbours would take the dog out to break up it's day. So perhaps buy them some ear plugs

P.s the same couple also had their t.v on really loud, i never said anything, some people don't until it's too much.


----------



## Amymay (24 March 2010)

I do think that neighbours become less tolerant of dogs barking when other intrussions have gone on (like the drain issue).  And where as before they may have ignored the odd bark etc.  at present everything grates.....

My neighbours dog can be a real problem - but luckily we are able to discsus it without it becoming a 'situation'.  She is just as concerned that her dog may be unhappy as well as the annoyance to me.

In your shoes, I'd smile and thank them polititely - and ask them to update you if they feel it's getting out of hand.  And if it does become apparent that the dog is getting distressed left on his own - make arrangements so that he's not.


----------



## blackcob (24 March 2010)

Recording while we've been out has been a godsend while we're teaching ours to be left alone - I managed to borrow a proper dictaphone thing but considered leaving a laptop or mobile recording too, it's fairly easy to do. 

We're lucky in that our neighbours have been really understanding (they're due a baby this summer so are keen to keep on good terms with us regarding noise, they will get their revenge soon!) and we're also lucky that our respective work patterns mean she's seldom left alone while they're in to hear any howling. 

As others have said, though, this may be a petty thing they've brought up because of other issues and they're just wanting to wind you up. Being able to provide recordings (with times and dates) will satisfy environmental health if the neighbours get really serious about it. It will also reassure you that your dog isn't getting too upset while you're out - it's lovely to come home to a blank recording and know the bugger has been asleep the whole time!


----------



## Parkranger (24 March 2010)

I understand as I'm quite paranoid about my new boy barking when he's left alone but neighbours have been great about it.....think it's because he hasn't got a high pitched terrier bark!

My old neighbours had a jack russell that was left outside all day and would bark from 9 am to 5pm.....I said something to them in the end as he obviously wasn't happy.

You could always get another dog........


----------

